# ملمع للستانلس ستيل.



## maestro1 (11 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**.*
* جزاكم الله خيرا. هل ممكن تعطونا تركيبة لمعالجة وتلميع الستانلس ستيل صناعيا من فضلكم وأحسن الله إليكم** .*

*ولا عيش إلى عيش الآخرة.*​*
*


----------



## maestro1 (3 أبريل 2012)

لا جواب حتى الآن. لماذا؟ لا اعلم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## eng_dwairi (3 أبريل 2012)

قد يكون بحثك في الجوجل مجديا ... وافضل طرحك للسوال في قسم الميكانيك


----------



## maestro1 (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, أشكر غيرتك وحماسك يا أخ eng_dwairi
ملمع الستانلس هو من المنظفات مثل ملمع الزجاج لكن له تركيبة خاصة أِن كنت تعلم من فضلك,
وتركيبته تعتمد على بعض الزيوت. 
وتحياتي لكل زوار الموقع.
وتحية أكبر للعاملين على تحديث وتطوير هذا الموقع.

والسلام عليكم......


----------



## shenebs (26 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من المواد المنظفة والملمعة للاستنلس استيل الثنر ( التنر ) 
ثم مادة الجماطة والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## maestro1 (26 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أشكرك جزيل الشكر.
إني ابحث عن تركيبة تشبه الماؤ لكنها مصنوعة من الزيت.
وأتمنى إذا امكن نحصل على تركيبة من الاخ م / المهدي بكري المستشار الكيمياءي او من احد الإخوة المهندسون الكبار.


----------

